# European parliament vs European parliament



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

This is a poll between the two European Parliaments building.

The one in Brussels and the one in Strasbourg. You only judge the building itself, no politic please.

Strasbourg





































Brussels


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Brussels. Convert the Strasbourg one into a convention center for Christ's sake and end this traveling circus that is the movement of Parliament to France for a week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

strasbourg


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Brussels. Convert the Strasbourg one into a convention center for Christ's sake and end this traveling circus that is the movement of Parliament to France for a week!



Glad I said to avoid politic.


----------



## skipperBill (May 8, 2005)

Brussels.

I like the shape...very creative :eek2: 

Although the size of the Brussels building and the Strasbourg are far apart.
The Brussels one looks much smaller.

Does anyone have the dimensions of both? 
Please post them if you do.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Exarchus said:


> Glad I said to avoid politic.


woops, sorry about that

Still, I prefer the Brussels one for architecture reasons over the Strasbourg one. Can't pin down why, Brussels just looks more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

skipperBill said:


> Brussels.
> 
> I like the shape...very creative :eek2:
> 
> ...



I don't have the dimensions but the one of Strasbourg looks really bigger indeed.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Brussels


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Brussels
Why are they two Parliaments??????


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

I prefer Strasbourg's design.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Bruxelles


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Strasbourg parliament from the sky


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm drunk


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Strasbourg imo.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

Strasbourg


----------



## barthelemy (Feb 19, 2005)

both are ugly, but the least ugly is Strasbourg IMO.

Barthélémy


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Strasbourg is really nice from water front byt i agree its ugly from the normal side


----------



## Galaxy (Jul 30, 2004)

The european parliament is only in Strasbourg. The building from Brussels is the european commission.

That being said I prefer the building in Strasbourg


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

I like strasbourg from the waterfront. not the other side. 

I think brussels looks like a mall. So I'm gonna go with strasbourg. 

just curious, are either of these buildings 'green'? always curious to know if agencies put there buildings where there mouth is.


----------

